# Benicassim



## MrsMorgan (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, does anybody know if there is an ex-pat community in Benicassim?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MrsMorgan said:


> Hi, does anybody know if there is an ex-pat community in Benicassim?


There probably is, but not as big certainly as in other areas of Spain. Here is some info from the town hall
ARGOS
It seems that in the municipio there are 18.098 people and foreigners come in at 15.5 % of that. That's foreigners of all nationalities, so it doesn't sound like there big areas given over to foreigners.
Indeed my Spanish brother and sister in law have family down there and it always sounds like a pretty much Spanish ambience


----------



## MrsMorgan (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

However, you do need to know about the FIB
*The Benacassim festival is the largest in Spain and British fans make up around 80% of festival goers.*
https://www.gov.uk/government/world...hey-see-this-video-advises-alicante-consulate


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Friends have a holiday home in Alcossebre and we have stayed there a number of times and visited Benicassim.

There are Brits there, as there are everywhere!, but we found that they are in the minority certainly to Spanish and also to French and Scandinavians.


----------

